# 8 GB DVD



## sachinc (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi do we have a 8GB blank DVD in India yet.  If so, will I find it at lamington and how much will it be

Also, how can i copy a 8 GB DVD in to 2 DVD's of 4GB


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 6, 2005)

Make a ISO and Split it using File Splitting Software and burn on 2 4GB DVD Drives.


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2005)

it isnt as simple as that
it dont work that way
yes dl media is available but it isnt widely available yet ...
so ull have a tough time finding one ..
that too at rates of 300-500 per media


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 6, 2005)

What was wrong in my method?


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2005)

what exactly will u split ?
a dvd movie ?
then the movie wont work
an os or a game dvd ? then u dunno where u should split it .. and the game wont install or wont ask for the second cd /dvd when its suppsoed to
data yes .. u can do that .. but as in normal data dvd .. where u just put in programs .. or mp3's..
not dvds which are for software/game/os installation

basically that


----------



## a_medico (Oct 6, 2005)

i waz in russia last yr. there were so may 'double movies' available.

by double movies i mean... one movie on either side !! i thought i wud see this in india too very soon....but almost 1 yr passed and i am yet to come across such stuff..

cost was 100 rouble - around Rs 130

One movie on either side ... amazing clearity and sound quality

4.2 gb on either side.

Is somethg like this available in india?


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2005)

u mean double sided discs
yeah they never caught on
they have obvious disadvantages of changing sides ..
they are ofcourse avaialble and are refered to as DVD 10's
normal dvd's (4.7 gb ) are DVD 5's
and dual layeres ( 8.4gb) discs are DVD 9's

its just basically 2 normal dvd discs on each side of the disc .. nuthin special and different technology wise ..
and no it wont be take as one disc either ...
it'll still be 2 different discs on the same physical media ..
kind of like 2 sides of a coin


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 6, 2005)

What I meant was you can again combine them to view original 8GB ISO.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 6, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> u mean double sided discs
> yeah they never caught on
> they have obvious disadvantages of changing sides ..
> they are ofcourse avaialble and are refered to as DVD 10's
> ...




DVD 10's !!! didnt know that. thanks for the info. by the way i just compared the thickness of a normal dvd and and one DVD 10. almost same. hardly any thickness difference to naked eye. 

i brought nice collection of the movies tho... one of the fav of mine is "fight club" on one side and "se7en" on the other with amazing picture quality and sound !!


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 6, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> u mean double sided discs
> yeah they never caught on
> they have obvious disadvantages of changing sides ..
> they are ofcourse avaialble and are refered to as DVD 10's
> ...



Are double sided CDs available too??


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 6, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> What I meant was you can again combine them to view original 8GB ISO.


 That'll waste a lot of time and effort........ Anyways, good idea for just back up............. But the DVDs wont work as supposed to..................  So.......... Not the best of solutions

If it is a movie, then it can be split (not the ISO but the movie) using certain tools and burnt into different disks..................


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2005)

what u mean combine to get 8gb image ?
it doesnt work that way
ud have to split the dvd movie in 2 and at the end ask user to change discs or invert discs

yest dvd 10's might be available out there. . but cmon dude .. they are completely useless .. both sides being data sides .. theya re quite a risk
ur better off with 2 dvd 5's

and no physically there is NO difference between dvd 5's, 10's and 9's

the next physicaly media , blu-ray will differ in its physical properties and will have a diff player for it
even tho major companies are eithdrawin support for it and going fo HD-DVD !


----------

